# Off-Topic Discussion > Entertainment > Forum RP Games > RP Games Archive >  >  DAEMON Project RP: Part One - The Rebirth

## Seanchaidh

_This is the actual rp thread. ONLY RP POSTS GO HERE PLEASE._

----------


## Seanchaidh

_  Screaming. That is the only sound to be heard resounding through out the white halls of this strange facility. The polished floors shine ominously in the bright clinical lights of the overhead sconces. The lights begin to flicker on then off, on then off, intermittently casting everything in shadows, then re-illuminating them. 
  More screams. Blood curdling shrieks that rip straight through you rooting you to a stand still everytime the high pitched squeals for help explode into your ears. Silence. Every door bursts open as the lights permanently go out.
A dark figure walks up the hall, slowly taking their time. Then another and another. Walking towards the meeting room. The last place of protection the heads of authority ran to. 
  Diana stood cowering at the far end of the room away from the door. Her normally calm features were locked in terror as she stared at the doors that were held shut by bookcases and tables. Though they wouldn't do much good. The other five members stood around her and started screaming as the doors began to shake violently and the barricades flew rapidly away from them. 
   Diana dove into the closet to her left and through its slats saw the figures enter the room and heard the terrifying shrieks resound once more through her ears._

----------

